# Dennison Watch Case Company.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A while ago we had some discussion about the old Dennison watch case company and I have just found this old ad from the 1950's.










It reads :

A Case for all time .....................

Dennison cases give permanence to the fleeting moment...........

protecting the world's finest watch movements..........feflecting the

personality of the wearer as one who appreciates lasting quality.

Dennison Watch Case Co. Ltd

Birmingham


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

So we know that most watch producers, even at the upper end, outsource production of there movements.

So am I now to understand that there are companies who specifically make cases for these companys.

If so the concept of a manufacturer seems more distant than I thought


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

Andy

Dennison made and supplied cases to many good watches in the 50's and 60's, as here in Britain (and USA) after the war high import tariffs on Swiss watches could be lessened if they sent over movement and dial only to be cased up in the country of origin.

They also made a lot of gold cases for different firms.

Unfortunately I remember from the previous discussion that Dennison went out of business some years ago.

Nice ad BTW Roy.

There's a growing interest in these old watch ads because they are so evocative of the time.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I dont have many old adds but a few old watch books with them in.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Many of my 20's and 30's watches say "cased by the star case company" inside.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I beleive the Star case company was American.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes, I don't actually have any vintage "Swiss" watches. Star cased for Hamilton, Elgin and Illinois. Probably many more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes, I've seen a star case on an old Omega in the US.

Also in the US you get a lot of Wadsworth cases on vintage Longines.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a Smiths Deluxe with Dennison 9kt Case Dated 1925.

It's a very well finished case


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy - am I right in saying their was some collaboration between Dennis & Rolex? Sure I saw a vintage Roller on a site which said case or dial was stamped Dennison?

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes Dennison made cases for Rolex and Tudor,

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks for that Neil

Paul


----------



## miked (Apr 22, 2003)

Hello everyone ,

I have lurked for a while but have a keen interest in watches . My first 'decent' watch was a beautiful clean dialed 9ct Tudor dress watch , I had it serviced and the jeweller informed me it was a Dennison case and hallmarked for 1958 . Moved the watch on when my tastes changed but will always remember it for the non Rolex/Tudor case .

MikeD


----------

